# Pressure vs no pressure



## JeffH (May 21, 2016)

It is so interesting, when I am alone and nothing is at stake, I shoot great! It seems the less I care, the better I am. As soon as I hang a target to test myself, or compete, I don't shoot as well. Any secrets on how to eliminate the choking?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Shoot in front of lots of people. Let them heckle you. Then you can now practice shooting, concentration and discipline. Zen is what it's all about.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

JeffH said:


> It is so interesting, when I am alone and nothing is at stake, I shoot great! It seems the less I care, the better I am. As soon as I hang a target to test myself, or compete, I don't shoot as well. Any secrets on how to eliminate the choking?[/size]


Shoot in front of lots of people is a good way, but often is very hard to find lots of people who want see you while shooting.
Maybe the easier way to fix, or decrease, this problem is to make video of you shhoting (difficult shots), for sharing.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I had the same problem but, it IS getting better. I can consistently hit a hanging beer cap (8/10 average) while shooting all alone...as soon as anyone is watching, that ratio drops down to about 3/10....it used to drop to about 1/10...lol
I had a similar issue when hunting...I could get a head-shot on a squirrel from 15 yards even while people were watching...same with rabbit....but, my aim would go all wonky when I hunted duck...it is a psychological thing...I had never taken a duck with my SS, so the adrenaline pushed my nerves over the edge....
I find hunting is easier with spectators because all the focus goes on the animal..

Relaxing is the key...I focus on my form and try to block everything else out of my mind...form is more important, IMO... focusing on the target makes it harder to hit....if you focus on your form instead, you will hit the target anyway (not sure how else to describe it)

I agree with everyone about shooting in front of lots of people...but, it IS difficult to get many people to watch you...well, in my experience....even a couple people will help get you used to the pressure...

Good luck 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

JeffH said:


> It is so interesting, when I am alone and nothing is at stake, I shoot great! It seems the less I care, the better I am. As soon as I hang a target to test myself, or compete, I don't shoot as well. Any secrets on how to eliminate the choking?[/size]


 pretend your life is on the line.


----------



## JeffH (May 21, 2016)

Thank you, I'll try that as well.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

JeffH said:


> Thank you, I'll try that as well.
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


 might sound funny.. but its true.. i usually imagine my mom is gonna get beheaded if i dont make the shot.. cant tell you how many times she had her head cut off because of me lmaoo so yea.. you will miss and be the cause of several deaths metaphorically speaking (jim carrey voice) but hey.. when you save them.. its awesome..


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

pult421 said:


> JeffH said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, I'll try that as well.
> ...


LMAO!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm with you on shooting a slingshot in front of people. Now shooting my mouth off now that's different. There could be 100 people and that wouldn't bother me.???????????????????? The sad thing about it is the people standing behind you are cheering you on when your shooting a slingshot. When I'm shooting my mouth off, not everyone is cheering me on???????????????????????? keep shooting, I'm sure we will get used to it sooner or later.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Have a look at this thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16004-slingshot-target-panic/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Charles said:


> Have a look at this thread:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16004-slingshot-target-panic/
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Charles, that is a great post, but, I'm not convinced he is actually experiencing target panic, because he can shoot just fine when he is all by himself...it is only when he has an audience...from what I read in the post, target panic seems to take over completely, not just when pressure is on...or am I misunderstanding it?

Len

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffH (May 21, 2016)

What a great thread! Thank you very much.


----------



## JeffH (May 21, 2016)

Now I can't seem to hold on target even in practice since I'm conscious of it. I'm floating around it, once I see I'm doing a pattern of movement, I anticipate when I'm going to pass the bulls eye and then release.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

JeffH said:


> Now I can't seem to hold on target even in practice since I'm conscious of it. I'm floating around it, once I see I'm doing a pattern of movement, I anticipate when I'm going to pass the bulls eye and then release.


I totally misunderstood your original post....it does sound like target panic...hope you find a way to figure it all out...it must be very frustrating 
Good luck... don't give up
Len

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look at this thread:
> ...


I was just hoping that some of the suggestions there might be of help in his situation. Your suggestions about focus (in one of your above posts) are very important and are perhaps the key to overcoming the problem.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Charles said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


After reading his original post again, it actually sounds like it is target panic...my bad..
I am glad you reposted the target panic post actually...i've struggled with aiming under pressure, and although I don't think it is related to target panic, your repost made me decide to start instinctive shooting again....

I started out with instinctive but switch to aiming in order to be more consistent...but, if I can maybe switch between the two styles it may be a good way to avoid target panic...use instinctive for plinking and aiming for hunting and target...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffH (May 21, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your fine advice and thread links. I will definitely try out everything. I know I'll get past it, and even if I never do, I love shooting too much. A bad day with my slingshot is still a good day.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------

